

Documentary exploring personal dev. & tech...looking for leads in Canadian Media - bakztfuture

I'm currently working on a documentary that poses some essential questions related to the growth of technology and personal development.  I've spoken to several key friends and family members and am confident in the potential of the idea.<p>I would graciously appreciate anyone who might know a contact in Canadian media organizations such as the CBC, Bell, Cogeco, Rogers, Chorus, or Can-west/Global media. I'm looking for feedback, perhaps distribution/partnership, or perhaps even capital... but it's too early to say.<p>In return, I can pay it forward, offer web consulting, or offer anything at your terms.<p>thanks so much!<p>-- bakztfuture
======
terrykohla
Have you thought of getting in touch with Vice magazine?

